# The ACC has been done,stick a fork in em!!!



## fish hawk (Jan 21, 2013)

Last ACC  national championship in football was 1999....LOL!!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 21, 2013)

Bored?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 21, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Last ACC  national championship in football was 1999....LOL!!!



For the foreseeable future I agree.

The ACC can't compete with the big money football mills of the SEC.

FSU or The U may slip one in every now and then, but it will be tough.

NCAA football would probably be better served with a 4 or 5 tier football system.

It seems that the quality of an education a school offers is inverse to the calibre of their football team.

When was the last time Harvard, Yale or MIT(does MIT even play football) won a national Championship in football? 

Let's face it, if you want a top tier education you go to an Ivy League school.

If you want a top tier tailgate experience you go to an SEC school.

Everyone else falls somewhere along the scale.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 21, 2013)

Resica said:


> Bored?



He is. He is stuck watching ice hockey.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 21, 2013)

Resica said:


> Bored?


Yes, it was a toss up between ice hockey or the presidential inauguration.......So i just turned the TV off!!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 21, 2013)

Nothing boring about ice hockey!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 21, 2013)

Does the SEC win the NC in ice hockey every year too?

If a puck drops in the middle of an ice hockey arena and no fans are there to hear it, does it make a noise?


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 22, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> If a puck drops in the middle of an ice hockey arena and no fans are there to hear it, does it make a noise?



Your question is an impossibility, as if a puck drops in an arena, there will be fans to cheer. 



> When was the last time Harvard, Yale or *MIT(does MIT even play football)* won a national Championship in football?
> 
> Let's face it, if you want a top tier education you go to an Ivy League school.



MIT isn't in the ivy league(but it does play football). Is it, therefore a lesser university than Harvard and Yale? I do see your point, that there are tiers of education in this country. I do not believe that it is the Ivy League, then all the rest. There are a few other schools that are just as good all around as the Ivy League. I'd say Northwestern, Stanford, University of Chicago and a few others fall into that group as well.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 22, 2013)

With FSU getting back in form and the addition of Louisville the ACC is on the way up. Soon all the talk of SEC dominance will be just that TALK; the SEC is over rated and over due to fall on their face. Alabama didn't earn a spot in the BCS NC game but Ohio State did. If it were not for Ohio State's probation there would have not been an SEC team in the NC game at all.

GO NOLES


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 22, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> With FSU getting back in form and the addition of Louisville the ACC is on the way up. Soon all the talk of SEC dominance will be just that TALK; the SEC is over rated and over due to fall on their face. Alabama didn't earn a spot in the BCS NC game but Ohio State did. If it were not for Ohio State's probation there would have not been an SEC team in the NC game at all.
> 
> GO NOLES



Big question:

Who, on this forum, will be alive to see it?  It's sorta like Auburn taking 53 years to win a NC, sorta like UGAs last NC was over 30 years ago.

I'm 55 years old, I suspect that I will not be alive in 53 years.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> With FSU getting back in form and the addition of Louisville the ACC is on the way up.



In form for what???To win a ACC title........Like thats a big accomplishment or something!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2013)

Resica said:


> Nothing boring about ice hockey!!



Right......If you like low scoring games that is!!!Watching a hockey game is like watching moss grow on a turtles back.


----------



## jzFish (Jan 22, 2013)

I guess the Big "10" is also done since they haven't won a NC in 10 years.  Seriously, how bored were you to start this up in late January???  Should we stick a fork in the 12 Pac aswell since Lane Kiffin is running the USC program down?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2013)

jzFish said:


> I guess the Big "10" is also done since they haven't won a NC in 10 years.  Seriously, how bored were you to start this up in late January???  Should we stick a fork in the 12 Pac aswell since Lane Kiffin is running the USC program down?



Who besides you said anything about the big 10 or pac 12?Go back and read the title of the thread,,,,,slowly!!!


----------



## jzFish (Jan 22, 2013)

Well if you are going to throw one conference under the bus for saying no national title in so many years you might as well throw the others. I can hear the S-E-C chants starting now.


----------



## Resica (Jan 22, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Right......If you like low scoring games that is!!!Watching a hockey game is like watching moss grow on a turtles back.



Certainly glad I don't feel that way. All about geography I guess.


----------



## Resica (Jan 22, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> Does the SEC win the NC in ice hockey every year too?If a puck drops in the middle of an ice hockey arena and no fans are there to hear it, does it make a noise?



No. They also don't win it in wrestling, basketball, volleyball, etc...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 22, 2013)

Resica said:


> No. They also don't win it in wrestling, basketball, volleyball, etc...



Whoopie!!!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 22, 2013)

We'll be back in the discussion soon enough.  Jimbo is loading our roster with "SEC type" players.  Jimbo is following the Saban blueprint of building a team from the inside out.


----------



## Resica (Jan 22, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Whoopie!!!!!



Very narrow minded!!


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 22, 2013)

Resica said:


> No. They also don't win it in wrestling, basketball, volleyball, etc...



Kentucky and Florida are SEC right?


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 22, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Right......If you like low scoring games that is!!!Watching a hockey game is like watching moss grow on a turtles back.



That's the thing, it's not really low scoring, you just consider it low scoring because the point system is different. If the NFL had the same scoring style(1 score = 1 point), a 28-21 game is the same as a 4-3 game.  Hockey isn't soccer where 0-0, 1-0 games are all too common(i think there has been 1 game where only 1 goal has been scored this year).  Let's take a look at yesterday's Anaheim/Calgary game. The final score was 5-4, which equals out to one score every 6.6 minutes. That's the same as a 35-28 game. Do you consider 35-28 low scoring? I don't.

Add in the strategy of opposing styles of play and which line do you want to play vs their line, and it's an infinitely deep sport.

But, i'm sure this will simply fall on deaf ears, as most people simply laugh off things outside their comfort zone. It's too bad, because it really is an excellent sport that just doesn't seem to fit with southern culture.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2013)

I have been to one ice hockey game in my life.  The Atlanta team scored 14 goals.  If those had been a football scores the total would have been close to 100.


----------



## garnet and gold (Jan 22, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> With FSU getting back in form and the addition of Louisville the ACC is on the way up. Soon all the talk of SEC dominance will be just that TALK; the SEC is over rated and over due to fall on their face. Alabama didn't earn a spot in the BCS NC game but Ohio State did. If it were not for Ohio State's probation there would have not been an SEC team in the NC game at all.
> 
> GO NOLES



agreed 100 percent


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2013)

The only reason Fl. State joined the ACC is the cream puff conference schedule they get to play every year......FSU played one SEC school in 2012 and got beat.........If Vanderbilt played in the ACC they would be conference title contenders year in and year out.


----------



## garnet and gold (Jan 22, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> The only reason Fl. State joined the ACC is the cream puff conference schedule they get to play every year......FSU played one SEC school in 2012 and got beat.........If Vanderbilt played in the ACC they would be conference title contenders year in and year out.



actually they joined for the money that it generated, lsu played 1 team in the acc and lost, so whats your point


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Apr 13, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 6 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship...or so I hear.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 13, 2015)

SEwho??


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 1 week since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 15, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 1 day since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 16, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 2 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 3 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 3 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.



And it's been 1 day.... oops... Jameis is back in the headlines again... Today...


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 3 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.



How long has it been since UGA won a FB NC?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 18, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> How long has it been since UGA won a FB NC?




How dare you question the Dawgs? They are legends in their own minds. A top 5 program.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> With FSU getting back in form and the addition of Louisville the ACC is on the way up. Soon all the talk of SEC dominance will be just that TALK; the SEC is over rated and over due to fall on their face. Alabama didn't earn a spot in the BCS NC game but Ohio State did. If it were not for Ohio State's probation there would have not been an SEC team in the NC game at all.
> 
> GO NOLES





OWIE . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2015)

Ya'll know I'm a GT fan, and we suck at best, but we did beat 2 top rated SEC teams !!


Yep, a blind hawg finds a acorn from time to time.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 18, 2015)

You never know what will happen in any sport. You can go from first to worst in a week or worse to first in a week. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You never know what will happen in any sport. You can go from first to worst in a week or worse to first in a week. Go Dawgs!





Orrrrrrrrrr, you can suck for 33 years . . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Orrrrrrrrrr, you can suck for 33 years . . .



nope. its 35 years, 3 months and 18 days


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. its 35 years, 3 months and 18 days






Can somebody say SNAAAAAAP????


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2015)

brownceluse said:


>



2 years, 3 months, 1 week and 5 days since the sec won a national championship in football.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 2 years, 3 months, 1 week and 5 days since the sec won a national championship in football.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

It's been 1 day and 16 hours since Rebel Yells last post.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 19, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> It's been 1 day and 16 hours since Rebel Yells last post.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 20, 2015)

Is it almost time for Jameis to steal some more crab legs?


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Is it almost time for Jameis to steal some more crab legs?



or commit and illegal assault on someone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2015)

Rebel went POOOOOF to the land of the band . .


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Is it almost time for Jameis to steal some more crab legs?


We just haven't heard about it yet...


Matthew6 said:


> or commit and illegal assault on someone.



Yep...


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 21, 2015)

Who likes the color yeller???!!!


----------



## maker4life (Apr 21, 2015)

Rammer jammer yeller hammer ain't fourteen teeth in all of Alabamer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 21, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Rammer jammer yeller hammer ain't fourteen teeth in all of Alabamer


----------

